# Stainless Tubing, Bending And Compression Fittings



## fraser_john (27/3/12)

Someone posted a picture of their system a while ago and be buggered if I can find it, but they had used stainless tubing that had nice bends in it and used what looked to be compression fittings to hook up to the pumps & valves etc.

If this was your system, can you post more pics & details under this thread?

How difficult was it to bend the stainless tube, was it annealed to make it easier to form the 90 degree bends? Where did you get the tube and the compression fittings from......

So many questions, but I loved the look of it and as I plan my new brewstand, I want to go from using silicone tube and plastic barbed hose fittings to stainless lines.


----------



## Wolfy (27/3/12)

Not the answer you seek, but Geordi sell both stainless tubes and compression fittings for them - a good place to start if you will DIY.


----------



## donburke (27/3/12)

fraser_john said:


> Someone posted a picture of their system a while ago and be buggered if I can find it, but they had used stainless tubing that had nice bends in it and used what looked to be compression fittings to hook up to the pumps & valves etc.
> 
> If this was your system, can you post more pics & details under this thread?
> 
> ...



a 90 degree bend is easy with a pipe bender, a readily and cheaply available tool

if you are talking about 1/2 inch ss tube, then the pipe does not to be annealed, it will be easy enough to bend with the pipe bender

it is important to not make that bend too close to where the compression fitting joins as you will distort the pipe at the bend, and the compression fitting will not seal properly


----------



## kelbygreen (27/3/12)

you can just bend it with pipe benders made for plumbing, I got a bit with a compression fitting on the end where I worked and it had a SS olive and there was no way to get it back off again. annealed cooper is easier to bend by hand all the house plumbing is done with standard stuff and bent with a pipe bender and not by hand


----------



## booargy (27/3/12)

I have a hard plumbed 2-3v system in the making. I have 3/4 on the inlet side of pump. These are all straight tube lengths so no bends. For the outlet side I purchased a good quality 1/2 tube bender for the job. It may not seem worth it but do one bend and you won't be sorry. For the fittings search ebay for swagelok fittings. I like them they have swagelok stamped into them and they are also completely stainless.
I wanted the shortest run possible in the plumbing and 1x2m hose and 1x8m for pumping to kettle and fermenter. The frame was built around the plumbing so as to be as small as possible. 
My HLT being used as kettle at the moment. Crappy one of mash tun. Also they are built for a removals trolley.





I am still collecting stuff for my new kettle for which I am using tri-clver fiittings.


----------



## Ces (27/3/12)

May not be entirely applicable to the OP because of the desire for all hard plumbing but my experience is that a cheap bunnings pipe bender ($15 or so) will complete four to five bends of 1/2 inch ss tube before it warps.
If you're just making pick up tubes like me for 2 or 3 bessels this might be an option.

Hope thay help someone


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/3/12)

booargy said:


> I have a hard plumbed 2-3v system in the making. I have 3/4 on the inlet side of pump. These are all straight tube lengths so no bends. For the outlet side I purchased a good quality 1/2 tube bender for the job. It may not seem worth it but do one bend and you won't be sorry. For the fittings search ebay for swagelok fittings. I like them they have swagelok stamped into them and they are also completely stainless.
> I wanted the shortest run possible in the plumbing and 1x2m hose and 1x8m for pumping to kettle and fermenter. The frame was built around the plumbing so as to be as small as possible.
> My HLT being used as kettle at the moment. Crappy one of mash tun. Also they are built for a removals trolley.
> View attachment 53360
> ...


Running RIMs ? Swagelock is exy from a dedicated supplier.
Nice bit of kit you are building, if you want Tri clovers let me know as I have an order open OS that I can add too.
Nev


----------



## Jono_w (28/3/12)

fraser_john said:


> Someone posted a picture of their system a while ago and be buggered if I can find it, but they had used stainless tubing that had nice bends in it and used what looked to be compression fittings to hook up to the pumps & valves etc.
> 
> If this was your system, can you post more pics & details under this thread?
> 
> ...



Hey mate,
I use hard stainless with swagelock fittings on my system, just as easy yo bend as copper just the fitting off that can cause drama without the right gear. Depending on the type of fittings you use you may need to flare the tube . This requires a pretty fancy flare tool. 
I have even rolled 1/2 inch stainless around a tube to make my HERMS coil.






website

build log

If you have any questions.
jonathon at digitalebrewery.com

Cheers.



Gryphon Brewing said:


> Running RIMs ? Swagelock is exy from a dedicated supplier.
> Nice bit of kit you are building, if you want Tri clovers let me know as I have an order open OS that I can add too.
> Nev



Hi Nev,
Do you have a catalog of Tri Clover parts you can supply?


----------



## dmac80 (28/3/12)

I would recommend buying a decent pair of pipe benders if you are to bend stainless tube, cheap ones will break if you try and use them on stainless with a decent wall thickness.

Swagelok are good (if used correctly), but may be expensive.

Here's some info on techniques to achieve good bends, where you want them.

www.swagelok.com/downloads/webcatalogs/en/ms-13-43.pdf

Cheers


----------



## spog (29/3/12)

BBBBBBB,BLING now that's a rig......ver niccce.....cheers........spog..........


Jonathon said:


> Hey mate,
> I use hard stainless with swagelock fittings on my system, just as easy yo bend as copper just the fitting off that can cause drama without the right gear. Depending on the type of fittings you use you may need to flare the tube . This requires a pretty fancy flare tool.
> I have even rolled 1/2 inch stainless around a tube to make my HERMS coil.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaseH (30/3/12)

Whats the deal with stainless compression fittings - I mean why are they so expensive? They're basically just a nipple with an olive and a hollow nut aren't they? Yet to buy one you'd think they were individually handcrafted by NASA engineers from un-obtainium!?  

..or am I missing something?


----------



## Vanoontour (30/3/12)

Frothie said:


> Whats the deal with stainless compression fittings - I mean why are they so expensive? They're basically just a nipple with an olive and a hollow nut aren't they? Yet to buy one you'd think they were individually handcrafted by NASA engineers from un-obtainium!?
> 
> ..or am I missing something?




Alot of them are designed to hold a 3000psi working pressure and get tested to 4500psi, just because brewery work is considerably less than that doesn't matter. That and most of them have 'swagelok' on the side!!


----------



## fraser_john (30/3/12)

vanoontour said:


> <snip> That and most of them have 'swagelok' on the side!!



Yeah, probably patented which adds 400% to the price immediately


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/3/12)

fraser_john said:


> Yeah, probably patented which adds 400% to the price immediately


Ones with (insert Chinese character unicode) on side , very cheap and last long time.
Nev


----------



## fraser_john (30/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Ones with (insert Chinese character unicode) on side , very cheap and last long time.
> Nev



Linky?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/3/12)

fraser_john said:


> Linky?


I maybe able to help here, depending on exactly what you require. Drop me an email.
Nev


----------



## fraser_john (30/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I maybe able to help here, depending on exactly what you require. Drop me an email.
> Nev



All in planning still, not sure what I need yet


----------



## JaseH (30/3/12)

I was after a 1/2" Male BSP - 3/8" tube fitting to make a sight glass, got quoted about $30 for the fitting. I ended up just silicon'ing the tube into a spare stainless 1/2" hose barb fitting I had. Prob wont hold 4500psi though <_< 

Might scribe 'swiglok' on the side for a bit of street cred


----------



## Batz (30/3/12)

Frothie said:


> I was after a 1/2" Male BSP - 3/8" tube fitting to make a sight glass, got quoted about $30 for the fitting. I ended up just silicon'ing the tube into a spare stainless 1/2" hose barb fitting I had. Prob wont hold 4500psi though <_<
> 
> Might scribe 'swiglok' on the side for a bit of street cred




I'll have a look, I may have a couple of those.

batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/3/12)

Batz said:


> I'll have a look, I may have a couple of those.
> 
> batz


As he disappears into the shed mumbling now where did I put those  
Nev


----------



## Batz (30/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> As he disappears into the shed mumbling now where did I put those
> Nev




You've seen my shed! :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/3/12)

Batz said:


> You've seen my shed! :lol:


No , I just assumed it was like mine :lol: 
Nev


----------



## Jono_w (30/3/12)

Found these on eBay


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/12)

Jonathon said:


> Found these on eBay


love the description 'LEFT OVER FROM A COMPLETED CONTRACT' in other words i charged some basrtard for them and now im going to make more money off them by flogging them off.


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

Must work for government. Not that we'd do that EVER....








h34r:


----------



## Ross (30/3/12)

Been slack in getting them up on the site, but we have 3/8" & 1/2" compression fittings for $14.95. Both on site now.

Cheers Ross
www.craftbrewer.com.au


----------



## QldKev (30/3/12)

Ross said:


> Been slack in getting them up on the site, but we have 3/8" & 1/2" compression fittings for $14.95. Both on site now.
> 
> Cheers Ross
> www.craftbrewer.com.au




some of those other s/s fittings are priced pretty nice :beer:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> love the description 'LEFT OVER FROM A COMPLETED CONTRACT' in other words i charged some basrtard for them and now im going to make more money off them by flogging them off.


Yep pretty much, probably a gov tender. It shits me when I get over quoted. It happened when I did renos on the house, I had timber landing on site from other builds, with other names and addresses. Bloody obvious the builder was charging twice.
Nev


----------

